# Interview!



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello everybody! I am in college and taking a criminal justice class. I need to interview a police officer, so I figure instead of interviewing one officer I will just post the questions here and get multiple points of view. Any help would be much appreciated!!

Answer what ever questions you would like! Any answers will be much appreciated!!
QUESTIONS

What did you think of the police academy?

What is a typical day for an officer like? (paper work, patrol, court)

How many times have you had to show up in traffic court because someone fought a ticket you gave them?

Does it anger you when people fight a ticket you gave them?

How often do you need to attend court?

How many days a week do you work? How many hours?

How frequently does an officer face danger?

How often is an officer stereotyped?

How do you feel when a case is thrown out of court due to a technicality?

Do you believe this countries court system works or do you believe it is flawed?

Do you enjoy your job or are you working towards something else?

If there was one thing you could improve or change that would make your job easier what would it be?

What is the hardest part of your job?

What is the easiest part of your job?

Do you try and keep an open mind when confronting a potential criminal or do you let race, gender, etc. effect your decisions or assumptions?

Is there a bad part of town in your town? If so why do you think that part of town has the most crime?

How many calls to a crime do you usually get a day?

Do you feel the police have a firm grasp on crime and keeping it down or is it out of control?

What is the worst call or crime you have experienced?


Again thanks to anyone who help me with this I really appreciate it!!! I am looking into computer forensics as a career so I am interested in seeing the answers to these questions!


----------

